# SS report 6-21, 91 white bass



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We took Richard, Lance, Mike, and Kenneth out today for some white/striped bass jigging on lake Livingston.

The trip was touch and go this morning as the lightening and rain kept us from getting out as early as we wanted.
When we got out the dark clouds still roaming the skies had us kind of leery about getting too far from the boat basin.

Once we were sure it had passed we went out to the fishing grounds and started catching fish.
The first two stops were so-so, but I knew the fish should be biting well, so we kept looking until we found a huge school.

Then it was on, a big school of mixed white and striped bass stayed under us for about 2 hours and we caught 91 white bass and 5 keeper stripers out of it before the rain started across the lake from the West side so we pulled up and rode in just a head of the rain.

These guys had to wait on us some today as we only had hand knives, having burned up the electric ones a couple of days ago.

After cleaning my share of a 100 white bass I am going to treat myself to a new electric knife today! 
I must say Lee is getting much faster, he pretty much keeps up with me on filleting now.

these guys had never been jigging before, I think they may try it some more now!

See you on the water

SS


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

anouther great report SS. Nothing better then catching good fish then getting some good and much needed rain.
James


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Great Trip Loy, it amazes me how the weather can be so different on each end of the same lake. I haven't seen any rain, lightening or anything on this side. Looks about like every other day for the past 3 months.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Dang, what a trip. I think I'd have a spare electric knife.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Those are some rough clouds... isn't it beautiful?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Dang, what a trip. I think I'd have a spare electric knife.


I know, you would think!. I bet have 4 of those babes by tonight!
My hand is tired.

Duke it rained hard enough to soak the ground at my house, and there was significant thunderheads this morning at Beacon's. I could see the rain coming in pop up showers on the radar before I left this morning. It looked like most were only a mile or so across.


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

great report,, looking forward to geeting out there this week.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Electric knives. Poo Paw. It was not that easy in the good old days. 
I remember cleaning fish with Ben Franklin. After about 75 fish he said, "I think there must be a better way".....And now you know the rest of the story.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Shuffle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL Way to tear em up SS. I forgot how. Ive been in the lake once since the river bite died. WOW.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Nice meat haul Capt!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Great report as always!!


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome day on the water SS. WTG.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

2 COOL FISHING TRIP & GREAT PIC'S OF THE RAIN CLOUDS. WOW ON ALL THE FISH MY BOYS WOULD THINK YOUR THE KING.


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

good trip loy, you make me tired ,just reading your fishing reports--go gett"m s.s.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I couldn't make it without the electric knife,I would have to stop catching and just go Fishing.GOOD MESS OF FISH AND REPORT SS.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Since the last few trips we got on the stripers and an electric knife is not as important when you have 15 or so to clean.
My usual routine is to get up at 3:45 make coffee, go to pick Lee up, hit the twice the ice machine, hit Billy's doughnuts for kolaches, get gas in 5 gallon cans. 
Then head to Beacon's, this morning I could not force my brain to go to wal-mart for the knives, I'll have them tomorrow!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Great trip as well as report, Loy. Why didn't you send some of that rain to the mid lake area. My garden is so dry we have to water it every day now.

Will be back out fishing Thursday. Spent all today in Houston and will be there tomorrow too.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

WTG SS! Good report!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome Loy !!! Ya'll are the best, thanks for sharing with us !!!


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

SS, that is why you make the big bucks. Well done. Hope to see you on the water Thursday AM.

Oilfish


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

According to my secret weather wind source the wind is not supposed to get higher than 6mph until next Friday when it only gets 11mph. Should be some good fishing the rest of this week!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Nice report Loy!*


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Since I am on vacation, I was thinking about coming up to the lake to do some freshwater fishing. But by the looks of this report, I don't know if there is any fish left. 91 whites. LOL! Save some whites for us saltwater guys Loy! Nice report and pics!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Say hello to my little friend, one of a working pair, with two on the bench. 
Watch out white bass!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Is that a hamilton beach


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

No, Black&Decker.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

IS THAT THING SMOKIN?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

ronniewelsh said:


> IS THAT THING SMOKIN?


It will be soon! Unless,....:walkingsm


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Where did you get a black and decker fillet knife,I need some of them.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wal-mart, appliances.

Here is the striper to beat aboard The Mighty Red-Fin. Nick Bullard caught it last year on a trip with his dad, a friend of mine and myself.
It weighed just a little short of 10 pounds and was 29 and 7/8 inches long.

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m121/shadslinger/guide%20web%20site/100_0261.jpg


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

SS, that is a awesome striper. Our best is a straight line 29". The Hydrid Paige caught was 10 plus it was a real pig.

I'm back on the water tomorrow morning, after a two week break. Yes my 1st stop will be striper city it should be easy pickings with the help of the North wind last night and today.

Oilfish


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A 10 pounds+ hybrid, I bet that was a heck of a fight! I hope you bust that 30" mark oilfish.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

All I can say is what an Awesome Trip for those folks!! smiles tell the tail!

U da man!


----------

